

Ask HN: What happened to Augmented Reality? - Peroni

Less than a year ago it appeared to me at least, that augmented reality was the next big thing and it was the future of mobile apps.<p>Over the last six months I've not seen anything particularly innovative or spectacular in terms of AR and despite immersing myself within the app scene, I don't know of a single individual or organisation creating anything of note where AR is an integral feature.<p>So HN, educate me. Am I missing something? Was AR a fad or are we yet to see its full potential?
======
brudgers
AR makes sense when it solves a problem. That problem, whatever it is, is not
one that most people currently have.

Fundamentally, the gap between AR and the use to which people primarily put
mobile devices is that AR doesn't address social communication between people
in a way that adds value, e.g. it doesn't add to conversations with people I
know, enhance my Facebook experience, or let me know what my family plans for
dinner.

In a sense, AR content is a _cul de sac_ in that in being location specific,
there is some incoherence in notions which map it onto the web or other
networks...e.g. virtual cannons make sense at the stone wall in Gettysburg and
on the bluffs at Vicksburg, but linking them within a single AR experience
makes no sense.

------
runjake
I don't think it's a fad -- except perhaps the current iterations of AR, but
it will definitely see greater potential in the future. But, right now the
interfaces that utilize AR are either too cumbersome, too clunky, or too
expensive.

I do find some current AR apps, like Theodolite [1] on iOS immensely useful
and I use it all the time hiking (I prefer the map & compass route over a
GPS).

The pessimist in me thinks it'll mostly end up as a new way to display ads to
people.

[1] <http://hrtapps.com/theodolite/>

------
jcr
Augmented Reality has always been difficult, expensive, and very limited, but
on the bright side, some really great work is being done on it.

Start Here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wt-iVFxgFWk>

You might also enjoy: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4423031>

~~~
watt
This one
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gaqQdyfAz8&feature=relmf...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gaqQdyfAz8&feature=relmfu)
is more on topic (QuakeCon panel with Michael Abrash of Valve).

------
balac
Google glass seems to be the biggest augmented reality project at the moment.

~~~
Peroni
Great point. Didn't even think of that.

------
lmm
Hype cycle. It wasn't entirely a fad, but it was hyped up far beyond what it's
ready for with current technology.

